
Amazon to Add Two-Factor Authentication to Retail Customer Accounts - DHJSH
http://www.streetinsider.com/Insiders+Blog/Amazon.com+(AMZN)+Adds+Two-Factor+Authorization+to+Accounts/11086924.html
======
mtgx
What about HTTPS by default?

